# Need help! What is on her udder? PICS



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Nora is due in a couple weeks and started growing her udder.  I did a dairy cut on both prego's yesterday and noticed something strange on Nora's right udder.  I tried to get a clear enough pic??  It feels like dry skin.  But darker skin and looks like warts...Its strange.  I am hoping there not warts.  Never had this issue on an udder before??? 

Shes due in a couple weeks and I dont really want to start treating her with all kinds of chemicals?  I never had warts before on the udders. Another thought...if they are warts will the kids get them on mouth??  Do I need get rid of them before she delivers???

Thanks for any suggestions/help/advice in advance!!   PS Did'nt finish cut in this pic...found em and wanted to snap a pic asap..forgive her apperance!! lol...


----------



## lilhill (Mar 30, 2011)

It could be Staph.  I'd have the Vet do a culture to make sure and go from there.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> It could be Staph.  I'd have the Vet do a culture to make sure and go from there.


Staph dermatitis would be my first thought too.  Chlorhexidine will clear it up if it is.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys...I thought staph was pimple like.  I saw that before on a friends girl once and she was very pimpled, like acne.  I did'nt think staph because of its appearance.  Well I guess I will have to call the vet...cuz I am very confused on this one and concerned for the kids coming soon.   

Goaties always have a way to make you crazy!! And the timing!! eekks!


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a doe with similiar problems but they progressed to pustules overnight?  It was cowpox.  Chlorhexidine scrub twice a day does the trick but you need to isolate her because if thats what it is it will spread and pretty rapidly and you can get them on your hands (and else where)  Hopefully I'm wrong cause it takes a whil to clear up.  Good Luck!


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a doe with similiar problems but they progressed to pustules overnight?  It was cowpox.  Chlorhexidine scrub twice a day does the trick but you need to isolate her because if thats what it is it will spread and pretty rapidly and you can get them on your hands (and else where)  Hopefully I'm wrong cause it takes a whil to clear up.  Good Luck!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Be Bop N Bubba said:
			
		

> I had a doe with similiar problems but they progressed to pustules overnight?  It was cowpox.  Chlorhexidine scrub twice a day does the trick but you need to isolate her because if thats what it is it will spread and pretty rapidly and you can get them on your hands (and else where)  Hopefully I'm wrong cause it takes a whil to clear up.  Good Luck!


Thanks...I hoping your wrong too!!    I just looked that up..I dont really think its that.  There are no lesions or pus or anything like that??

I also just read that there are no reported cases of cowpox in US.  Its spreading in the United Kingdom????  Hmmmm...I dont know!!  

But I know people dont report to the CDC when their cow come down with it.  

Im confused!


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Mar 30, 2011)

My vet cnfirmed it on our doe.  They get dry and crusty once they burst so if she has had them awhile....  My vet told me that it can live in the ground for years and be "plowed up"  We tracked ours down to a new buck I had bought with a clean bill of health.  Turns out noone gets up close and personal with their scrotums.... Yuck!     Your best bet is probably the vet.... And if she kids in the mean time take em away ASAP!  Best wishes!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys...I thought staph was pimple like.  I saw that before on a friends girl once and she was very pimpled, like acne.  I did'nt think staph because of its appearance.  Well I guess I will have to call the vet...cuz I am very confused on this one and concerned for the kids coming soon.
> 
> Goaties always have a way to make you crazy!! And the timing!! eekks!


The staph dermatitis I've seen does look just like acne.  I've never had any of our does get scabs on the udder, but I've also never seen staph that wasn't caught early and treated.  We keep our udders nakey here, so any anomalies get caught right away.

I'd start the chlorhexidine right away regardless and consult with your vet.  Chlorhexidine will probably be the cleanser of choice for anything bacterial.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 30, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Nora is due in a couple weeks and started growing her udder.  I did a dairy cut on both prego's yesterday and noticed something strange on Nora's right udder.  I tried to get a clear enough pic??  It feels like dry skin.  But darker skin and looks like warts...Its strange.  I am hoping there not warts.  Never had this issue on an udder before???
> 
> Shes due in a couple weeks and I dont really want to start treating her with all kinds of chemicals?  I never had warts before on the udders. Another thought...if they are warts will the kids get them on mouth??  Do I need get rid of them before she delivers???
> 
> ...


Both of my girls have this too.  I have been wondering what it is.  I will try to get a picture of it today.  hmmmmmm


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 30, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can you find chlorhexidine?


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 30, 2011)

Psuedo Cow Pox is another possibility.  It looks very similar to Cow Pox, but is not the real deal.  It is staph related, if I remeber right.  I am where I cannot look it up right now but you might want to google it.  I got to deal with psuedo cow pox about a year ago with a friend's cow.  The scabs fall off after a bit.  Early on, they look like pimples, then they pop, turn into a dark scab and fall off.  I do know it is one of those that humans can react to but it is not severe as far as I recall.

Hoping it is nothing and just a silly scare for your sake and hers!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work for a vet clinic, so I ordered a gallon through Butler Schein.  I'm pretty sure you can get it from jeffer's and companies like it.  I use it diluted as our regular udder wash, but the one time we dealt with udder dermatitis here it cleared it up quickly and the one doe who had it didn't infect anyone else.


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 30, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can't find chlorhexidine at a feed store locally, and want some today...go to Wal-Greens, CVS, or any other pharmacy.  Buy a product called Hibi-Clens.  It's in a bottle that is that "Tiffany's blue" color.  It's not cheap, since it's for humans...but at least you can get ahold of some.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Scrubbed her belly w/ chlorhexidine..waiting for the vet to call.  Hes tied up on an er right now.   

No one else has anything on them...even check the buck..all over..so..I dont know...wait for the vet..and go from there. 

Never seen this one...learn something from goaties all the time.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a doe that gets crusty, irritated looking skin on her udder, in a streak down the back. I couldn't figure it out for a while. What happens with mine is that her udder sits really high in the back so when she squats and pees when it is full, she pees down the back of her udder, giving her a rash. Might that be the issue with yours?


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 30, 2011)

The black part almost reminds me of a yeast infection like some dogs get under fur when it stays wet in one area for too long and can't dry out fully due to the fur in the way.

It will be interesting to see what the vet has to say.  Gotta love the goats...they keep you guessing, wondering, pulling your hair out, etc.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 31, 2011)

So...my vet came by, dos'nt think its any problem. After wash this am alot of it came off, like a dry skin, he took a sample to test for staph, but he said, he has a good feeling its gonna come up clean...and asked if I really wanted to run it...and I said Yes...I'd feel better.

Said it did'nt appear to be warts because it came off so easily.  So I dont think there is anything really wrong..just old dry skin he felt..and she just needed a good exfoliating!!   Thankfully!  Tonight Im gonna cut some pieces off the aloe plant and rub it on her.  That dries pretty quick but works well on dry skin. 

I will let you guys know if anything comes of the test.  I dont mind running the test to make sure though.  With the kids coming soon I dont want any issues for them or her and I dont really want to bottle feed if I dont have to!  

Thanks for the help...appreciate it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 31, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2011)

hey just wanted to pitch in my THANKS for this thread.

our new gal, Sunny, had something going on with her udder - i think she was shaved too close - and so i found this thread, got the took advice, ran down to the CVS for some chlorhexidine... and voila! she's almost all healed in just two days!

great info and a great solution!


----------

